# Posting NREMT Test Questions Not Allowed



## ffemt8978 (Sep 11, 2008)

As a result of this thread, the Community Leaders have implemented the following rule:

There is to be no posting of NREMT test questions on this forum.  As Rid pointed out, this could not only get the poster into trouble, but could cause issues for the forum as well.

Anyone posting NREMT test questions from now on will have their post/thread removed and they will receive a nasty gram from the CL team.  The forum rules have been updated to reflect this new policy.

As always, if you have any questions about this policy, please feel free to contact any of our Community Leaders via PM or email.


----------

